# Petco selling Koi Bettas



## Jirene87 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I went to Petco earlier and saw that they were selling some Koi Bettas. The cups said Male Koi Betta. They were selling for $19.99. Has anyone else seen them?


----------



## Jirene87 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Picture*

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=777977&stc=1&d=1461994929


----------



## Magdalen (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes I have seen this... might have also bought one >.> Mine, named Kyo, is a lot more white than the one above.

I also saw something they called paradise... which kind of looked like a sloppy mustard gas.


----------



## arthurthebetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah I went there yesterday and bought a PIEBALD. Not sure if they carried that before or not, but it was pretty cool.


----------



## Magdalen (Mar 17, 2016)

sooooo this is my koi, Kyo.

Little bugger doesn't like sitting still.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

Magdalen said:


> sooooo this is my koi, Kyo.
> 
> Little bugger doesn't like sitting still.


Beautiful fish :-D


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I died when I saw them. They had one, and one Paradise.

I'll have to double post, sorry!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

This was the Paradise.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep almost got this guy instead of my boy Kydoimos







But ---^ vs 
Kydoimos:







Ky's great fins and his temperament won me over xD not to mention I'd been eyeing him for a month and the koi just didn't act even the slightest bit interested in me.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Dang, and just when I'm not within a 100 miles of a Petco, they decide to start selling koi bettas! Lol jk, it is a good thing...


I am curious about how this would affect the sales of imports from abroad. Or people's attitudes towards koi since they are less of a rarity. And would they move away from breeding the koi bettas now that they are becoming more and more common?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Fenghuang said:


> Dang, and just when I'm not within a 100 miles of a Petco, they decide to start selling koi bettas! Lol jk, it is a good thing...
> 
> 
> I am curious about how this would affect the sales of imports from abroad. Or people's attitudes towards koi since they are less of a rarity. And would they move away from breeding the koi bettas now that they are becoming more and more common?


Maybe, maybe not?
The ones at petco I've seen honestly look like breeder "culls"? Still pretty fish, I was tempted by the one near me, but not worth the price tag that their AB siblings fetch either by form or color. So just like with say MGs, Salamanders and other named color patterns like that, there's still going to be a demand for the "perfect" ones. And with Koi, I think a demand for those that honestly look like certain types of Koi especially Tanchos.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I haven't seen Koi bettas at my petcos yet but they are very pretty. And for perspective, my boy Calcifer I got at a pet store and spent $60 for whereas petco's asking price of $20 isn't horrible in comparison although with that said, I'm not sure if I'd spend that much.


----------



## Magdalen (Mar 17, 2016)

Crossroads said:


> Maybe, maybe not?
> The ones at petco I've seen honestly look like breeder "culls"? Still pretty fish, I was tempted by the one near me, but not worth the price tag that their AB siblings fetch either by form or color. So just like with say MGs, Salamanders and other named color patterns like that, there's still going to be a demand for the "perfect" ones. And with Koi, I think a demand for those that honestly look like certain types of Koi especially Tanchos.


Yeah definitely culls but I didn't mind. I'm not a breeder so it's nice being able to get a pet quality Koi, that's still pretty and unique compared to what was for sale when I first started this hobby 16 years ago. I love the Koi look but I don't really want to pay for an import if all I am getting are pets.


----------

